# Logic Pro X 10.4.8 is out.



## Ashermusic (Dec 10, 2019)

*New in Logic Pro X 10.4.8*

All Mixer buttons and controls now reliably remain visible after recalling a screen set on macOS Catalina.
Logic no longer quits unexpectedly when Undo is performed after a short audio recording or when recording in the Adapt Smart Tempo mode.
Smart Controls now work as expected on Mac computers that don't support Metal.
Additional stability and performance improvements.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 10, 2019)

Good, because that Smart Controls bug was driving me ‘round the bend.


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 10, 2019)

Ok thanks Jay. Will check it out. Still works on H.S. it seems..


----------



## Daily Patcher (Dec 10, 2019)

Was expecting some massive update to coincide with the Mac Pro launch.. ah well.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 10, 2019)

Daily Patcher said:


> Was expecting some massive update to coincide with the Mac Pro launch.. ah well.


Winter NAMM maybe?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 10, 2019)

@Ashermusic once you said your friends from the Logic team told you there won’t be a LP11. Do you have any more info about it?


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 11, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> @Ashermusic once you said your friends from the Logic team told you there won’t be a LP11. Do you have any more info about it?



No. At the time I was told all future updtes would be versions of X, which is of course ten, but if they have changed their minds they have not told me


----------



## Alex Fraser (Dec 11, 2019)

The last time there was a paid upgrade was 2013 with the release of Logic X.
If you think of all the amazing features added since at no cost, it really does make you wonder if Apple are ever going to "go to eleven" with a chargeable update.


----------



## In.sight (Dec 11, 2019)

nothing special again...(((


----------



## lpuser (Dec 11, 2019)

In.sight said:


> nothing special again...(((



It is pretty save to say that this won´t be the last update  It is important to roll out fixes which are problematic for some people, therefore it should be appreciated that Apple takes care.


----------



## A.G (Dec 11, 2019)

After 10.4.4 (last rock version) the Environment is broken and Apple did nothing. 

Logic crashes if you load a project which contains any Environment Macros which work perfectly until LPX 10.4.5.

The reason could be Environment objects wrong conversion or a lack of Environment objects memory (I'v seen that in the former Logic Environment bugs).


----------



## lpuser (Dec 12, 2019)

A.G said:


> Logic crashes if you load a project which contains any Environment Macros which work perfectly until LPX 10.4.5.



Could you provide an (otherwise empty) project which shows the crash? Maybe it´s something else, because I know a lot of people using the Environment and I would gladly try to help.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 12, 2019)

A new bug in this release? 

Track Delay... I can not "type" in a value like I used to. Now I CAN ONLY click and drag the mouse up or down to enter or change the delay value.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 12, 2019)

BassClef said:


> A new bug in this release?
> 
> Track Delay... I can not "type" in a value like I used to. Now I CAN ONLY click and drag the mouse up or down to enter or change the delay value.




I can, and I just did.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 12, 2019)

Thanks for checking Jay. I should have been more specific. I can type in the "Delay" field, but when I press enter, the numbers I entered disappear and the field is blank. The same is true if I try to change a number already in the "Delay" field. I can change it but it then disappears after pressing enter.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 12, 2019)

Not here. Make sure you are selecting just the number and not also ms.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 12, 2019)

OK... just discovered that if I enter a "ticks" delay, I can just enter a number and then pressing enter adds "ticks" after the number. But if I enter a number with the field set to "milliseconds" I have to actually type the "ms" after the number and then it saves it. Without adding the "ms" it empties the field after pressing enter. WEIRD! I do not remember having to do that before the upgrade. Thanks again for helping.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 12, 2019)

BassClef said:


> OK... just discovered that if I enter a "ticks" delay, I can just enter a number and then pressing enter adds "ticks" after the number. But if I enter a number with the field set to "milliseconds" I have to actually type the "ms" after the number and then it saves it. Without adding the "ms" it empties the field after pressing enter. WEIRD! I do not remember having to do that before the upgrade. Thanks again for helping.



You are welcome. Been that way since they gave us the milliseconds option.


----------



## BassClef (Dec 12, 2019)

Damn... getting old before my time!


----------



## etienne Mialet (Dec 13, 2019)

Hi! For a very long time I am waiting for an update fixing the problem that make me crazy, not this time :-(( In solo mode, if I want to edit automation in any track, it deselect all the tracks or regions selected! so annoying


----------



## jonnybutter (Dec 13, 2019)

In.sight said:


> nothing special again...(((



I complain about Apple, and rightly so IMO, but...the last update to LPX was spectacular, so I'm not sure what you mean by 'nothing special _again_'.


----------



## samphony (Dec 13, 2019)

etienne Mialet said:


> Hi! For a very long time I am waiting for an update fixing the problem that make me crazy, not this time :-(( In solo mode, if I want to edit automation in any track, it deselect all the tracks or regions selected! so annoying


Can you share a short video showing what you are trying to do?


----------



## etienne Mialet (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, thank you! 
As you can see (if video works properly?) as soon as I click on automation everything is deselected. Unfortunately, I have been working like that for a long time because I can have 2 levels of Solo, first the main solo then the solo mode in the upper right corner of the screen, it worked on logic 9 but doesn't since logic pro x . It could be appear like a detail but for my workflow it's a real problem )
View attachment bug Solo logox prox.mp4


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 21, 2019)

I have this weird issue since 10.4.6 or so where movies will randomly exit fullscreen mode and jump into the little movie window instead. Then I have to double click that and move it to my video monitor and select "show fullscreen" again. It happens during playback even it seems. Totally annoying and it happens rather often.


----------



## Dom (Dec 22, 2019)

Simon Ravn said:


> I have this weird issue since 10.4.6 or so where movies will randomly exit fullscreen mode and jump into the little movie window instead. Then I have to double click that and move it to my video monitor and select "show fullscreen" again. It happens during playback even it seems. Totally annoying and it happens rather often.



Same problem here.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 22, 2019)

Dom said:


> Same problem here.




Lock the screenset while it is in fullscreen and when/if that happens, press the screenset number, takes .03 seconds.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah I guess that's a workaround and will check if it works or not. Still, it's a workaround a bug that was recently introduced. Let's hope they fix it.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 22, 2019)

Simon Ravn said:


> Yeah I guess that's a workaround and will check if it works or not. Still, it's a workaround a bug that was recently introduced. Let's hope they fix it.



Of course, agreed, bugs are not a good thing.


----------



## Dom (Dec 23, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> Lock the screenset while it is in fullscreen and when/if that happens, press the screenset number, takes .03 seconds.


Of course there are ways to reinstate the full-screen movie, but nobody wants interrupted playback, image you have your producers sitting next to you.

It's a bug and it needs fixing.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 23, 2019)

Dom said:


> Of course there are ways to reinstate the full-screen movie, but nobody wants interrupted playback, image you have your producers sitting next to you.
> 
> It's a bug and it needs fixing.



Nobody could disagree with that.


----------

